# Half of Humanity to Become Urban



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

*Urban population rising rapidly, to touch 53 crore in 2021*
11 Jul 2010, 1307 hrs IST,PTI









NEW DELHI: Urban areas in the country are on the verge of bursting at the seams with official data indicating rapid population explosion, which could touch 53 crore in 2021 as against 32 crore approximately in the ongoing census.

In the ongoing census, the urban population is likely to cross 32 crore when the tabulations are made next year from 28.61 crore in 2001 and given the pace and intensity of urbanisation in the country, the figure could go up to 53 crore in the 10 ten years by the year 2021, officials in the Ministry of Urban Development said.

The percentile growth of population in rural and urban areas during the decade (2001-2011) is 17.9 and 31.2 per cent respectively, they said.

"The trends of urbanisation is encouraging. India would gradually reach the global average in the next decade. The pace has become very rapid now," a senior official said.

The growth of urban population has put severe pressure on civic structure such as water supply, sewerage, drainage, public transport as also availability of housing in all major cities, the officials said.

The 11th Five Year Plan has estimated Rs 53,666 crore for water supply, Rs 53,168 crore for sewage and treatment, Rs 20,173 crore for drainage and Rs 2,212 crore for solid waste management in urban areas.


----------



## erbse (Nov 8, 2006)

Well, we've surpassed that title already...

*Urban & rural population of the world - Urbanisation runs faster than ever*









http://www.un.org/esa/population/publications/WUP2005/urban_rural_graph2.jpg


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

*In a jam: how traffic slows urban economies*
_Excerpt_

LONDON, May 23 (Thomson Reuters Foundation) - Spiralling traffic and poor urban planning could rob developing countries of opportunities and jam economic progress in fast-growing cities, a study published on Thursday found.

As more people flock to cities, congested roads, expensive commutes and a lack of reliable transport options are disrupting urban economies and affecting quality of life, said a report by the World Resources Institute, a global research organisation.

"Cities need to shift from a primary focus on moving traffic faster and accommodating more vehicles to prioritising access for all," said Anjali Mahendra, the report's co-author.

"This demands much stronger integration between transport planning agencies and land developers."

The report found 56% of people in Mexico City were under-served in terms of their ability to reach job locations, against 42% of residents in Johannesburg.

"Everyone is affected by it (traffic) in some way," said Alina Rocha Menocal, a senior research fellow at the Overseas Development Institute, a global think tank.

"We all confront this challenge of having to get somewhere and being stranded," she said. "Whether you're in a comfortable car or on the back of a bus."

Traffic is a "chronic" problem in many developing cities, said Menocal, with economic growth often prioritised above planning and the fallout most heavily felt by poor communities.

With urban areas set to suck in 55% of the planet's population - a figure the United Nations says will rise to 68% by 2050 - cities are seeking new ways to cope with modern-day pressures, from rising migration to creaking infrastructure.

More : https://www.reuters.com/article/us-...w-traffic-slows-urban-economies-idUSKCN1ST1VU


----------



## maxx989 (May 23, 2019)

hkskyline, you are probably right, there is no doubt about it, that all Earth human beings going to be more and more urban-style. That's what about I have written essay, and can say for sure that a lot of people all around the world say it's gonna be like that. If we will not make any progress in friendly relationships with each other - we will destroy our own planet.


----------



## maxx989 (May 23, 2019)

hkskyline said:


> *In a jam: how traffic slows urban economies*
> _Excerpt_
> 
> LONDON, May 23 (Thomson Reuters Foundation) - Spiralling traffic and poor urban planning could rob developing countries of opportunities and jam economic progress in fast-growing cities, a study published on Thursday found.
> ...


Yeah, I suppose that's true prognosis.


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Column: Coronavirus is dark side of an urban interconnected world - Kemp


Like earlier pandemics, the coronavirus is the dark side of a highly productive, urbanised, interconnected and increasingly prosperous world.




www.reuters.com


----------

